# Webseiten Formulare über Java Oberfläche ausfüllen?



## lam_tr (20. Jan 2012)

Hi zusammen,

kann man eigentlich eine Oberfläche in SWT oder Swing so bauen, dass die Werte von der Oberfläche in die das Formular synchronsiert wird, Beispiel für automatische Registrierung?

Oder auch allgemein, besteht da die Möglichkeit über Java die Textfelder und Comboboxen einer Webseite zu füllen oder steuern?

Gruss lam


----------



## nillehammer (20. Jan 2012)

> Oder auch allgemein, besteht da die Möglichkeit über Java die Textfelder und Comboboxen einer Webseite zu füllen oder steuern?


Jein. Du kannst mit Java HTTP-Requests bauen, die genauso aussehen, als hätte jemand etwas in einem Browser aufgerufen. Diese kannst Du dann an den Server absenden und das Response auswerten. Frameworks helfen Dir dabei, z.B. HttpClient - HttpComponents HttpClient Overview

Mit Selenium gibt es ein Framework, dass sich zwischen Browser und Webserver klemmt. Hier kannst Du dann die Webseite wie mit dem Browser bedienen.


----------



## kama (20. Jan 2012)

Hi,

dafür kann man JWebUnit nutzen oder wenn es im Rahmen von Tests gemacht werden sollte (per Browser) am besten per Selenium...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

